# Can't believe my luck



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

I was suppose to be bringing my new female puppy home tomorrow from colorado and I got a call from the breeder this morning and he told me that his shipper had sent my female to another family that wanted a male! I have already paid for this pup and the family wont send the dog back bc their kids have already grown attached. So I dont have the heart to throw a fit and take the puppy away from the kids but dang my bad luck. The breeder I was doing business with has a great reputation and he said in his 14 years of business this has never happened. Of course this 1 time would be my puppy.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

That's kind of ridiculous for the other family to do. You tell your children the truth and their boy puppy will be there in a couple days. I'm sorry  you're nicer than I am! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thats unacceptable. You paid your money for the female. The other family needs to fess up and do the right thing. The shipper would also be in MASSIVE trouble.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Is this breeder going to take care of you?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the shipper sent it to the wrong family??? the shipper does not (normally) pick the puppy up out of it's kennel - someone else does and takes it to the shipper....I think someone did not turn teh puppy upside down and check before they turned it over to the shipper!

Does he have other pups that are comparable?

Lee


----------



## LauraJav (Nov 29, 2012)

I think the breeder owes you a free puppy.. I'd be so mad!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't believe it. You don't "accidentally" ship a puppy to the wrong address.

This is a lame excuse for giving your puppy to somebody else who wanted it more. Probably a friend of the breeder.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I would be so angry! I wouldn't care if "their kids were already attached" I would be demanding the puppy that I had paid for be shipped to me, and have the dog that was suppose to go to this family sent to them, they are kids and it is a puppy, they will forget about the female and love the male just as much!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

You put your deposit down for a certain sex puppy and the breeder didn't deliver. I don't care about excuses, I care about getting the problem fixed ASAP

I seriously hope the breeder fixes the issue and compensates you, that really is ridiculous


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

That sounds kind of fishy, but if it was an honest mistake, that really is rotten luck! I would be heartbroken! I hope the breeder can make it up to you!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, that really stinks! I really can't imagine how they could have shipped the wrong puppy? I really hope your breeder does you right, I wouldn't accept this kind of mistake very easily.
Good luck, I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow... there is no excuse for that. I definitely wouldn't let the family keep the puppy chosen for me and that I paid for.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, so what is the breeder going to do about it? 

That being said, something similar happened to us with a horse. My sisters Stallion was a mix up. They mixed up the papers and showed the wrong horse. In the end everyone was happy with the result. It was an honest mistake but how in the world do you mix up papers and horses?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

When I was a child, my sister and I WOULD already be attached...and we'd be a little sad when mom and dad sent the puppy back...but we'd be just as happy when OUR puppy showed up.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Wow, so what is the breeder going to do about it?
> 
> That being said, something similar happened to us with a horse. My sisters Stallion was a mix up. They mixed up the papers and showed the wrong horse. In the end everyone was happy with the result. It was an honest mistake but how in the world do you mix up papers and horses?


Actually, that one I can kind of understand. It happened in our barn once or twice - two horses as alike as two peas in a pod. Tell the stable hand to get A, his English (or maybe his memory) isn't so great, so he gets B instead. Add that to having a catch rider who wouldn't know the difference in the ride and personality, and no one guesses the truth until they go to put the horse back in 'his' stall and whoops! It's already occupied.

I wouldn't think there'd be such a problem with puppies though - every half-way decent breeder I've come across marks them with rick rack or nail polish or something _because_ they can be hard to tell apart - though different genders ought to be sufficient. Double checking that should be second nature, I would think.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah this is a weird situation...I guess in your case it might not make a difference what sex you get you just prefer to get a female over a male, but you also have to take into consideration if the breeder matched the dogs to your family and to theirs. They might not be the types of personalities you're looking for.

In my situation, I'm waiting for a puppy to be born (hopefully today) and I can ONLY get one if its a female. Luckily for me shipping isn't involved but if it was and I got a male I'd have to send the dog back since I already have a male and I'm expecting a female. If the litter doesn't have at least 2 females (we're second in line) I'm not going to switch to a male and will just have to wait.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

That's awful I would be pissed off and as for the mother that's a poor excuse I would never intend on keeping a dog that belonged to someone else how does she justify herself there are ways around giving the puppy back and getting her male why doesn't she tell her kids the puppy had to go to the doctor and won't be home for at least a few days and then pull the old switch arooo lol that's what I would tell my kids and at the same time rectify the situation. And if the kids are older and could tell them the truth things happen in life but you do what's right and they move on and get over it. They will love the male just as they did the female.


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

Harden your heart and throw a fit!!!! I'd be uber pissed. The receiving family needs to be made to man up and send that pup back regardless if the kids are attached. That's the problem with kids today AND their parents (millenials). They don't want their kids to experience _disappointment_, like they didn't and will do _anything_ to appease them. Well tough...that's life.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

is this from an exporter with an agent?


----------



## irickchad (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow that's insane, definitely keep us all updated. I don't know what I'd do. I'm picking up our new addition mid-March... if I showed up and she had been "shipped to the wrong family".. wow....


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

carmspack said:


> is this from an exporter with an agent?


This was actually my first thought.


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

Capone22 said:


> That's kind of ridiculous for the other family to do. You tell your children the truth and their boy puppy will be there in a couple days. I'm sorry  you're nicer than I am!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My wife told me the same thing. I guess I'm getting softer as I get older.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would certainly ask for my money back and walk. If they are not going to do you right over this.......what kind of support can you expect later.


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> Is this breeder going to take care of you?


Yeah he told me he would make this right no matter what, so I have more choices in upcoming litters. Trying to tell myself that the puppy wouldn't have been the type of drive and personality I was looking for. So I'm in better spirits I was really bummed at first more in awe that something so simple as picking out a female from male could go so wrong


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So what has the breeder done to try to make this right with you? Regardless of whose fault it is, the bottom line is you did not get a puppy you paid for as per contract.

ETA: never mind. Answered above


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

FlyAway said:


> I don't believe it. You don't "accidentally" ship a puppy to the wrong address.
> 
> This is a lame excuse for giving your puppy to somebody else who wanted it more. Probably a friend of the breeder.


Yeah it was fishy to me too bc I had the ONLY female in the litter. The shipper claims that my female was as big as the largest male in the litter and the family that got my pup had first pick of the males and wanted the biggest male. I agree the breeder should supervise things like that but I guess he had more confidence in that idiot.


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

carmspack said:


> is this from an exporter with an agent?


He does import and export pups from their kennels in Germany. But this litter was bred here in the states.


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

irickchad said:


> Wow that's insane, definitely keep us all updated. I don't know what I'd do. I'm picking up our new addition mid-March... if I showed up and she had been "shipped to the wrong family".. wow....


Def have a collar put on your pick. I should have done that but there was only one female so I didn't have a reason to. Boy was I wrong. Good luck on your new addition!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that... I know I wouldn't be taking as gracefully as you are  We're picking up our pup in a few weeks and luckily we're driving there. 

Good luck with your situation, hope it works out to where you're satisfied.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Sounds VERY fishy to me. You should get a free dog. I'm with the person who said they gave it to a family member or friend. I don't trust anyone in 2013.


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

BellaLuna said:


> That's awful I would be pissed off and as for the mother that's a poor excuse I would never intend on keeping a dog that belonged to someone else how does she justify herself there are ways around giving the puppy back and getting her male why doesn't she tell her kids the puppy had to go to the doctor and won't be home for at least a few days and then pull the old switch arooo lol that's what I would tell my kids and at the same time rectify the situation. And if the kids are older and could tell them the truth things happen in life but you do what's right and they move on and get over it. They will love the male just as they did the female.


Lol switch a roo! I'm gonna be calling you up when I need ideas to pull sneaky business on my kids one day.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

ImJaxon said:


> Sounds VERY fishy to me. You should get a free dog. I'm with the person who said they gave it to a family member or friend. I don't trust anyone in 2013.


OR someone offered to pay extra for the female. I was onboard believing it might have been a mistake until I realized it was the only female. That's just too coincidental.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

BellaLuna said:


> That's awful I would be pissed off and as for the mother that's a poor excuse I would never intend on keeping a dog that belonged to someone else how does she justify herself there are ways around giving the puppy back and getting her male why doesn't she tell her kids the puppy had to go to the doctor and won't be home for at least a few days and then pull the old switch arooo lol that's what I would tell my kids and at the same time rectify the situation. And if the kids are older and could tell them the truth things happen in life but you do what's right and they move on and get over it. They will love the male just as they did the female.


Why not just tell the kids the truth? We got the wrong puppy so we are going to take extra special care of this puppy and return her to her owner because her owner is missing her. Our puppy is on the way. It's not hard to get kids involved in doing the right thing, and to get them excited about it.


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mog said:


> Sorry to hear about that... I know I wouldn't be taking as gracefully as you are  We're picking up our pup in a few weeks and luckily we're driving there.
> 
> Good luck with your situation, hope it works out to where you're satisfied.


Thank you, the breeder offered me pups that are worth a lot more and come from a better gene pool so I might take him up on that. Good luck to you as we'll


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

Anitsisqua said:


> OR someone offered to pay extra for the female. I was onboard believing it might have been a mistake until I realized it was the only female. That's just too coincidental.


That's a good point and I thought the same thing until he started offering pups that were priced triple. He would be taking a huge hit if I take him up on that so I don't think it's the case but you never know about people now a days....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like it was an honest mistake and he's trying to make good on it.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

I would never had been as calm as you are/were. I would have thrown a fit. Went balistic and then some. It's your puppy.....

Like others said. Something doesn't sound right. If I wanted a male then got sent a female. I am sending it back and getting what I wanted. Kids or no kids. It would take a second for them to get attached to the male pup they actually wanted.....


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Fade2Black said:


> I would never had been as calm as you are/were. I would have thrown a fit. Went balistic and then some. It's your puppy.....
> 
> Like others said. Something doesn't sound right. If I wanted a male then got sent a female. I am sending it back and getting what I wanted. Kids or no kids. It would take a second for them to get attached to the male pup they actually wanted.....


Of course, they might have wanted a female, but there were only males available, so they had to settle for a male, but when a female showed up...BONUS!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Why not just tell the kids the truth? We got the wrong puppy so we are going to take extra special care of this puppy and return her to her owner because her owner is missing her. Our puppy is on the way. It's not hard to get kids involved in doing the right thing, and to get them excited about it.


Yes I'm with you that honesty is best but some parents have a hard time telling their kids the truth. So I say whatever works lol I always tell my kids the truth and try not to sugar coat it b/c in life things happen and you need to know how to roll with the punches and deal.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Anitsisqua said:


> Of course, they might have wanted a female, but there were only males available, so they had to settle for a male, but when a female showed up...BONUS!



Could very well be. Something doesn't sound right about this to me....


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

okay , here is my take on this - reviewing these facts first "Originally Posted by *carmspack*  
_is this from an exporter with an agent?_
He does import and export pups from their kennels in Germany. But this litter was bred here in the states"

YOU communicate with a breeder in Germany?
He has a "franchise" location in USA . They breed for him? He tells them where to drop ship the pups.
He has never seen the pups ? You have never communicated with the person in the US? 

This to me is commercial operation, commodifying the dog .

I would run . Get your money - Find someone where you have a personal relation. 
Run ---


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if the breeder has offered other pups that are available and are claimed to be higher priced without charging you for the difference, I'd be mad they still sent my puppy to someone else but I'd probably take one of the pups offered.


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

carmspack said:


> okay , here is my take on this - reviewing these facts first "Originally Posted by *carmspack*
> _is this from an exporter with an agent?_
> He does import and export pups from their kennels in Germany. But this litter was bred here in the states"
> 
> ...


No he's a Breeder here in the US. This litter was bred here in the US. He's partners with a kennel in Germany and they ship pups or dams and sires to be bred. I have been to his location twice and met the dam and sire of my puppy and then met the puppy when she was 6 weeks old so I could make sure she was what I wanted. Hope that clears things up.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yes it definitely does .


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Sounds like it was an honest mistake and he's trying to make good on it.


I think it was honest. Not sure what his "shipper" is to him but hopefully that guy was given some lashings. I've met the breeder and he seems like he's honest I will everyone updated on what me and him work out with this deal.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Why does he have puppies that are worth "triple"? I hate when breeders put different values on dogs. Makes no sense at all.

Are the puppies available now? Or is this from a future litter? I've just read too many horror stories on here with people dealing with breeders that promise them a pup from the next litter and then the pregnancy doesn't take. Then the next one isn't the right fit. Then the next one doesn't have a female. Then the next one is a false pregnancy. Then 2 years later the breeder is holding a deposit and the customer still doesn't have a dog.


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Why does he have puppies that are worth "triple"? I hate when breeders put different values on dogs. Makes no sense at all.
> 
> Are the puppies available now? Or is this from a future litter? I've just read too many horror stories on here with people dealing with breeders that promise them a pup from the next litter and then the pregnancy doesn't take. Then the next one isn't the right fit. Then the next one doesn't have a female. Then the next one is a false pregnancy. Then 2 years later the breeder is holding a deposit and the customer still doesn't have a dog.


I think the reason they are higher is bc they are coming from the kennel in Germany that he partners with and not from his own stock. The kennel in Germany breeds showing class dogs or dogs more for Schutzhund. I'm guessing that's why they are more expensive. He also offered a 6 month old female that was already obedience trained. I turned that one down tho.


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

If it was me, I would be tempted to call my attorney and see what could be done about this lady, that has my dog that I legally bought, and she wont return it. I dont know maybe nothing that can be done but its where I would go with it.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

USMC-k9 said:


> I think the reason they are higher is bc they are coming from the kennel in Germany that he partners with and not from his own stock. The kennel in Germany breeds showing class dogs or dogs more for Schutzhund. I'm guessing that's why they are more expensive. He also offered a 6 month old female that was already obedience trained. I turned that one down tho.


Oh I know why its done. Usually its show breeders trying to get more money for their "show quality" pups and then the rest that are going to pet homes are less. It's like...charging someone more money just because they are more likely to show/breed their dog and therefore make some money off of the dog in the future.

If its a partnership, all the dogs should be from the same "lines" and have similar genetics. I'm just assuming they inter breed their lines all the time so they should be similar.

I'm not saying its bad that you're getting one of these dogs, its nice for you, but if you think about it the puppy didn't "cost" the breeder any more than the one you were supposed to get, so why the higher price? The higher price is due to the intangible value and the perceived higher value of a dog straight from Germany.

The bigger question you should have is...if the original female was the "right" fit for you and your family, why is this other puppy...from a different breeding also the "right" fit? I'm assuming different drive, different personality, so it's kind of weird that the breeder can make the switch so quickly.

I do think that they are doing a good job of customer relations though.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

lily's master said:


> If it was me, I would be tempted to call my attorney and see what could be done about this lady, that has my dog that I legally bought, and she wont return it. I dont know maybe nothing that can be done but its where I would go with it.


Yeah! Lets sue everyone! Lets spend $2000 on attorney fees to get a $1000 puppy!

Just so you know...the law will only make you whole again. So either the product or the money back that you paid for said product. And no...you can't tack on the attorney fees on to YOUR decision to sue.


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Yeah! Lets sue everyone! Lets spend $2000 on attorney fees to get a $1000 puppy!
> 
> Just so you know...the law will only make you whole again. So either the product or the money back that you paid for said product. And no...you can't tack on the attorney fees on to YOUR decision to sue.


I wasnt saying sue anyone. I said if it was me and I had this issue I would call my attorney and see what could be done. 
Like what are my rights? It is not the ladys puppy. It is the OPs puppy they paid for that puppy. I dont think I would go to the point to sue these people but it never hurts to find out what your rights are.


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Oh I know why its done. Usually its show breeders trying to get more money for their "show quality" pups and then the rest that are going to pet homes are less. It's like...charging someone more money just because they are more likely to show/breed their dog and therefore make some money off of the dog in the future.
> 
> If its a partnership, all the dogs should be from the same "lines" and have similar genetics. I'm just assuming they inter breed their lines all the time so they should be similar.
> 
> ...


Yeah sadly it's one of those things that you are paying for potential and not necessarily what you actually get. I've only dealt with working dogs. The original female was more for a pet and companion than any sort of work or show. So I try to tell myself that it happened this way bc that puppy wouldnt have been the one for me and demands I will have. Guess I'm a glass half full type of guy lol


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

lily's master said:


> I wasnt saying sue anyone. I said if it was me and I had this issue I would call my attorney and see what could be done.
> Like what are my rights? It is not the ladys puppy. It is the OPs puppy they paid for that puppy. I dont think I would go to the point to sue these people but it never hurts to find out what your rights are.


I see where you are coming from, if it was just the woman keeping the dog and no kids were involved then the Drill Instructor inside of me would have came out and reached through the phone. But I have a soft spot for kids and it's easier for me to suck it up then it would for the kids to deal with it even though I agree that kids need some disappointing times in their life to toughen them up for a world that's pretty brutal.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, no matter, I hope your "new" puppy is perfect for you!


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Update*

I spoke with the breeder again today and we came to an agreement on a new puppy. Hes getting two females coming in from Germany and I have first pick of the two. They are a little more expensive but he was very professional and told me not to worry about it. Both of the puppie's parents are titled. Dad is schh3/kkl1/a2/a1 and mom is schh2/kkl1/a2/a1.
So I would have opportunity to show or compete if I choose to. The guy I have been dealing with was very polite and professional and made things right so I have no hard feelings. Goes without saying the guy that made the mistake was fired. Just wanted to give everyone an update and thanks for all your replies. I will be posting pictures in March when I go to pick the new girl up....fingers crossed lol.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Well that's good it was made right, can't wait to see photos of the little one


----------



## irickchad (Feb 6, 2013)

USMC-k9 said:


> I spoke with the breeder again today and we came to an agreement on a new puppy. Hes getting two females coming in from Germany and I have first pick of the two. They are a little more expensive but he was very professional and told me not to worry about it. Both of the puppie's parents are titled. Dad is schh3/kkl1/a2/a1 and mom is schh2/kkl1/a2/a1.
> So I would have opportunity to show or compete if I choose to. The guy I have been dealing with was very polite and professional and made things right so I have no hard feelings. Goes without saying the guy that made the mistake was fired. Just wanted to give everyone an update and thanks for all your replies. I will be posting pictures in March when I go to pick the new girl up....fingers crossed lol.


Glad you actually came back to the thread and let us know everything went well. People tend to forget to do that, and then just leave the whole community wondering... Jubilant that it all worked out for you, though!


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

irickchad said:


> Glad you actually came back to the thread and let us know everything went well. People tend to forget to do that, and then just leave the whole community wondering... Jubilant that it all worked out for you, though!


Thanks! Yeah I wouldn't all of you high and dry like that


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

That's great news! I know you are excited! Do you have a name picked out or are you going to wait and see her "personality" first?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

USMC-k9 said:


> Thanks! Yeah I wouldn't all of you high and dry like that


Just wanted to say I really respect the way you handled the entire situation. I'm going to enjoy reading your posts in the future.


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

BMWHillbilly said:


> That's great news! I know you are excited! Do you have a name picked out or are you going to wait and see her "personality" first?


Thanks! Yes honestly I think I am more excited now then I was with the first litter. As of right now I have the name Hannah picked out but that could be subject to change. They sent me 2 pictures of both the girls and I love them both, one a little more than the other but the final decision will be based on their drive.


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Just wanted to say I really respect the way you handled the entire situation. I'm going to enjoy reading your posts in the future.


Thank you, that means alot. I was kinda worried after I saw everyone's replies that I was being a pushover but I'm staying in the "everything happens for a reason" mindset. I'm very excited about the new litter.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree, I think you handled it great... again, better than I would have 

Glad it all worked out for you and you're satisfied with the breeders offer. Good luck and definitely post pictures when you can!


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

I am glad to hear the breeder worked with you and you are happy with the outcome. Good luck to you and your new puppy.


----------



## AnnieOver (Feb 1, 2013)

You have been duped, scammed, taken advantage of. Grow a backbone and dont let this breeder get away with this. Unacceptable. Report the breeder to the proper kennel club, fight for what you paid for.

EDIT:
Happy ending, but I stick to what I said.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Yay! I'm glad everything worked out for you. Now the waiting begins...all over again


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

Bear GSD said:


> Yay! I'm glad everything worked out for you. Now the waiting begins...all over again


UGH I know, I hate waiting! 2 more weeks!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

That will probably be the hardest part  I have 3 weeks exactly to go meet the pups and another 2 after that to bring him home... the waiting is killing me! lol


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mog said:


> That will probably be the hardest part  I have 3 weeks exactly to go meet the pups and another 2 after that to bring him home... the waiting is killing me! lol


It's like Christmas isnt it?! lol Good luck I cant wait to share pictures with you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is very nice of you, but I still don't like what the mother is teaching the kids. This is why there is such a sense of entitlement nowadays. Very few people want to do the right thing and it's all about what it is convenient for them.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

I also want to compliment you on how your handled the situation. You could've made a bad situation worse by throwing a fit and stress everyone else along the way (which you have the rights to), but instead you chose to be forgiving and understanding.

Says a lot about you as a person. What a lucky puppy!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Glad this is working out okay for you. 

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Movin64 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes I want to see


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

USMC-k9 said:


> I spoke with the breeder again today and we came to an agreement on a new puppy. Hes getting two females coming in from Germany and I have first pick of the two. They are a little more expensive but he was very professional and told me not to worry about it. Both of the puppie's parents are titled. Dad is schh3/kkl1/a2/a1 and mom is schh2/kkl1/a2/a1.
> So I would have opportunity to show or compete if I choose to. The guy I have been dealing with was very polite and professional and made things right so I have no hard feelings. Goes without saying the guy that made the mistake was fired. Just wanted to give everyone an update and thanks for all your replies. I will be posting pictures in March when I go to pick the new girl up....fingers crossed lol.



So both parents have a2 hips - .....that to me is a red flag....I would want one of them to be a1 on hips...no problem with a2 hips but I would not breed 2 dogs with a2 or Fair hips....

what is the other litter?

Could you post or send pedigrees in a PM???

Lee


----------

